# Hey Im back !



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey people ! Im not really back ,i just wanted to come and check on everything.Seems this site is still going ! thats great because i learned a lot from this site. Are any of you old members still out there? (I actually got on in 2006,not 07 like it says.We had a servers prob couple years ago)

But really glad to see this place still up !


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

welcome back. Glad to see you are still into the hobby. We'v had a turnover of members, but alot of the old gang is still here.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh hey i remember you ! Thats great a lot of them are still here,i thought most left as i only see new people


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

hello first time back in many years my self only 1 I remember and still see is TheOldSalt


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome back, Elvis!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im officially back now, i think.


----------

